# canyon of heros?????



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Talk about a corny, overdone parade.:4-puke:.. So someone who can throw and hit a baseball is now a hero? What about the woman who stopped the nut job from killing anymore personal at Fort Hood ? What about the numerous accounts of heroism reported from the middle east?
ps... I am a yankee fan embarrassed by the hoopla made.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Uh, what are you talking about, if I may ask. 

But I agree, there are far greater heros then the phonies mainstream media proclaims. My 20 year old brother is going to afganastan, I consider him a hero. My grandfather in the air force, I consider him a hero.
The first woman ever to be killed in military action - she's a hero. 
You get where I'm going with this, it's not just the army though, firefighters, paramedics, even animal vetrenarians can be heros because it's not who you save, it's that you save.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

speedster123 said:


> What about the numerous accounts of heroism reported from the middle east?
> .


Although I am not not from Middle East, but what is your point?? Can we understand??


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Every one in this world considers himself/herself a hero..


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> Every one in this world considers himself/herself a hero..


perhaps in your world, but no so much in reality.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

True heroism is instinctive, rather than 'thought out' - A person who runs into a burning building to save a life, or a soldier who throws himself onto a grenade/bomb to save the lives of his colleagues, every day there's stories of true heroism that go unmentioned - Anyone who acts to save another life, at risk to his/her own, is a hero.

I assume the sportsman in the opening piece made a great hit or something - OK, so he might have made a heroic effort, but it's a big difference to being a hero.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

WereBo said it right. I read a poem several months ago that talked about true heroism.


----------

